# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  منقول ( دراسة وابتعاث في كندا)

## القمر السعيد

*منقول من ايميلي الخاص


بالتعاون مع احدى أ**رقى** الشركات التعليمية المرموقة في كندا ، يسرنا الاعلان عن خدمات توفير قبولات معاهد اللغة الانجليزية والجامعية للطلاب متضمنتا خدمات ومميزات عديدة من أهمها:**المميزات الأكاديمية والغير أكاديمية :*
1- توفير قبول من أحدى معاهد اللغة الانجليزية  في كندا.
2- *-* *فتح ملف طالب دارس على حسابه الخاص لطلب الابتعاث ومتابعة الطلب مع الملحقية حتى**الحصول على الابتعاث ان شاء الله**.*
3-      توفير قبولات جامعية  لجميع المراحل بشرط استيفاء شروط الجامعة.
4- توفير السكن والاستقبال في المطار ( يوجد سكن خاص للبنات).
5- توفير خدمات الإرشاد فيما يتعلق بالأمور الأكاديمية أو الغير أكاديمية والمساعدة في استخراج شريحة الجوال ، حساب بنكي ، طرق المواصلات والمساعدة في إرشاد الطلاب إلى فتح حساب في الملحقية الثقافية في كندا (للطلاب السعوديين) لكي يتم إلحاقهم ببرنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين .
6- إمكانية شراء بطاقة المواصلات الشهرية من مركزنا بسعر أقل من السعر المتوفر في أماكن بيعها.
7-      الاستفادة من مرافق الشركة التعليمية في كندا مع توفير خدمات الانترنت مجانا ولمدة غير محدودة .
8- توفير حصص خاصة للمحادثة الإنجليزية أسبوعيا مجاناً في مركزنا في تورنتو.
9- المساعدة في تسجيل الأطفال في الحضانات أو المدارس الكندية العامة.
10- توفير الدروس الخصوصية لطلاب اللغة الإنجليزية بأسعار رمزية.
11-المساعدة في تقديم طلب التأشيرة الدراسية لكندا.
12- المساعدة في تجديد التأشيرة الدراسية حين انتهائها في كندا.
13- المساعدة في ترجمة المستندات .
14-المساعدة في طلب التأمين الطبي .


*المميزات التدريبية:*
1- المساعدة في إيجاد عمل دوام جزئي لمن ينهي فصل دراسي واحد من الدراسة الأكاديمية ويحمل رخصة عمل.
2- توفير فرصة تدريب لمدة لا تتجاوز العشرة أسابيع في إحدى الشركات الخاصة في مدينة كالجري لمرة واحدة ، بشرط إنهاء مالا يقل عن 85 ساعة دراسية معتمدة والمعدل الأكاديمي المرتفع والأولوية لدارسي التخصصات الهندسية ( أولاد فقط).
3- توفير فرص التدريب العملي الخاص بالتخصصات الطبية مع استيفاء شروط التدريب العملي في كندا ، (أولاد وبنات)


*المميزات الترفيهية:*
1- رحلات سياحية لمدينة كيبك الفرنسية, شلالات النياجرا, زيارة المتاحف والمنتزهات الترفيهية في مدينة تورنتو.
2- حفل غذاء وتعريف بالطلاب الدوليين الأخريين المستفيدين من خدماتنا من الدول أخرى.

لمزيد من المعلومات ، الرجاء التواصل معنا  :البريد الالكتروني :student.in.canada@gmail.comهواتف المنسقين :كندا0014166669736 :المملكة العربية السعودية*00966554034249* :

----------

